# new 1911 buyer looking for help



## randy racer (Dec 13, 2007)

buying my first 1911 and after reading these threads for several days i am looking more to the springers but a few of the local gun shops keep saying i should look at the Dan Wesson 1911's. i keep hearing they are the most under rated 1911 on the market and what i could buy for around 1G from dan wesson would cost 1200.00 or 1400.00 in a springer or kimber ect.......
what do you guy think?

randy racer


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

The Dan Wesson brand is with CZ USA, or owned by CZ, or something like that..

From their website: http://www.cz-usa.com/products_dan_wesson.php

... Long ago I had a friend of my Dad's who built rifle actions who spoke highly of the brand in their rifle actions as some of the best, if not the best.. so I guess it's all who you ask.

If you shop them, look under the CZ guns.. That's where they're listed on Bud's Gun Shop anyway.

Sexy.... I wouldn't turn my nose up at one of these myself personally at all.
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/17997









The bragging specs sounds better than the picture...
The Pointman Seven is a 5" series 70 style 1911 featuring top quality investment, cast stainless steel frame and forged stainless steel slide. Like all Dan Wesson 1911s the seven features *top quality aftermarket parts from the best names* in the industry. *Fitted Ed Brown Bobtail mainspring housing*. 20 LPI machine *checkered front strap* and beveled magwell. All sharp edges have been gently *dehorned by hand*. *Lowered and flared ejection port* for reliable function, *hand polished feed ramp and barrel throating* for reliable feeding. *All springs provided by Wolf*.
:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't let them talk you into something you don't want. Go to another shop and get the Springfeild you want and don't look back. I hate high preasure sales. I know if you do your home work you can find a Springer for under a grand that will fill all your needs. Good luck.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Don't let them talk you into something you don't want. Go to another shop and get the Springfeild you want and don't look back. I hate high preasure sales. I know if you do your home work you can find a Springer for under a grand that will fill all your needs. Good luck.


Indeed.. Either.. Wouldn't mind having a mil-spec myself. :mrgreen:


----------



## randy racer (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks guys, i am looking at the springer trophy match loaded stainless for 1159.00 and the dan wesson point man 7 stainless 798.00. is the springer worth 361.00 more? i want a straight shooting gun that won't need a bunch of $$ spent to make it work right and last a long time if you know what i mean.
randy


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe the Dan Wessons are cast instead of forged, which probably accounts for most of the price difference.

In your price range, I get the distinct impression that the most trouble free, out of the box 1911s are the S&Ws.


----------



## Ky_Shooter (Dec 19, 2007)

I have 2 Springers..One the 45ACP and one chambered in 9mm. Both are great guns. Get a mil-spec and have a lot of fun making it your own with all the available parts to make it really smoke. There are a ton of 1911's out there. It all depends on what you want it to do out of the box. Me..I have yet to find one that was "perfect" out of the box. I always thought that beefing them, up myself was most the fun though when getting a 1911. I have 7 of them now and really had a blast making them my own. 

Bottom line..You can't go wrong with a Springfield. If you want to save a little money look for a mil-spec (2nd generation are a little better then the ones before them) They are pretty good shooters and you can add a few things to it over time if you see fit :smt1099


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

randy racer said:


> buying my first 1911 and after reading these threads for several days i am looking more to the springers but a few of the local gun shops keep saying i should look at the Dan Wesson 1911's. i keep hearing they are the most under rated 1911 on the market and what i could buy for around 1G from dan wesson would cost 1200.00 or 1400.00 in a springer or kimber ect.......
> what do you guy think?
> 
> randy racer


What would you be using it for? If you have a specific need in mind, you can find a 1911 configured for that purpose from several different companies... If general shooting, any would probably suffice. If you're going to carry, you should go with a company with a solid reputation. Ed Brown, & Wilson, imho have very good reps. But Springer & kimber & S&W & of course Colt Make good guns too. I have a Springer px9109lp & love it, but trigger out of the box was a little heavy. So I guess long answer to a short question, If you're going to carry for self defense, MAKE SURE you deal with a good company. I do not know if DW falls in that catagory or not. Good hunting.:smt023


----------



## randy racer (Dec 13, 2007)

i want this gun for target mostly and a friend wants me to start going o a few contest with him so i want a straight shooter. not so much for self defense. i don't know what needs to be done on a 1911 to make it shoot right so i would like to buy the first one close to ready to go. as i learn more about the 1911's i will love to make improvements.

randy


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Fun stuff*

If I could get a Dan Wesson where I live for $1000 I'd be thrilled. The Spingers are good guns. If you want to spend a more just make sure you go reliable. The low end Les Baer guns have a lot to offer if you feel the need to spend more. Light on bells and whistles, but great guns.

Dan Wesson and CZ both have built a good reputation IMO.


----------



## KansKd (Jan 24, 2008)

I've had RIA's, Charles Daly's, I currently have a Taurus 1911, S&W 1911, Springer Mil Spec, and a Kimber Pro II. They've all been great pieces, reliable and accurate. Right now I have my eye on a Sig 1911. Dan Wesson, they're great pieces as well as Para Ordinance, my son has one and it shoots dead nuts on. I beleive there are more great choices than bad and it comes down to what you like as far as eye appeal, feel as far as weight, use as far as carry, target or both. And don't forget the sights. Also to consider is customer service. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## randy racer (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks for all of input guys, i have bought a Springfield loaded target 45 with adjustable night sights. i like adjustable sights but these didn't need to be adjusted. dead nuts on out of the box. i now have close to 700 rds through her now and plan to run 200 more Sunday. it is a sweet shooting gun and i plane to add more 1911's to my collection soon like a 9mm.:smt023

randy


----------

